# What color is this colt?



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sire: A Smooth Guy, buckskin

A Smooth Guy - Welcome

As far as I can tell he is Ee and hetero for cream, not sure on agouti his sire (Frenchmans Guy) is a palomino. 


Dam is a red dun, obvious ee and is hetero for dun. Quick Lee Bam is her registered name, here is her pedigree: 

Quick Lee Bam Quarter Horse

Here is the colt: 




















The dark patches on his body here are wet from the grass, he took a spill running around.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a bit hard to tell from those photos to be honest. The sun is low, so is making him seem more yellow than he is, and it's causing a lot of burn out of his coat.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO he's a buckskin.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Buckskin or Bay Dun are my *guesses*...its hard to tell though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Does this one help? I won't be able to really get better pics I work during the day and the colt isn't mine..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm. I am leaning towards buckskin. And adorable.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You already know I think buckskin.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup  Thanks everyone!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd have to say buckskin as well, due to all his black highlights.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Buckskin. He'll shed his baby coat to be darker than he is now. You can see that around his eyes already.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Buckskin, 'possibly' buckskin dun.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely buckskin  Nothing else he could be, IMO, except possibly dunskin, but I'm not seeing it.


----------

